# Simcoe questions?



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking about heading to Simcoe with my son this winter in search of perch. I am an experienced ice fisherman but have never been to Simcoe. Is this still one of the top perch lakes or has it went down hill in recent years. When we have good ice here we do well on perch so just trying to decide if it is worth the drive. If we end up going do I need to book a guide or am I good on my own? I have no idea how far out you have to go. I don’t mind walking a mile or so but don’t want anything too crazy. The only reason I am a little skeptical about a guide is if I go with a guide, I am pretty much stuck fishing one general area. If I am on my own I can go to where the bite is. If a guide is the way to go, any suggestions? I have heard good things about hot box huts. Has anyone used them? Also, any certain time of the winter better for perch? Suggestions on lodging? Probably be a long weekend trip. 
Thanks in advance. — ￼
Ryan


----------



## Half-shell (Jan 22, 2018)

I go to Simcoe every year... we rent a house on the lake and run snowmobile to get to the spots.. never used a guide because I’m there to fish and not party, plus have been going for so many years have local buddies who I call to get fish reports. Perch fishing is still good but your going to have to move until you find quality fish.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Half-shell said:


> I go to Simcoe every year... we rent a house on the lake and run snowmobile to get to the spots.. never used a guide because I’m there to fish and not party, plus have been going for so many years have local buddies who I call to get fish reports. Perch fishing is still good but your going to have to move until you find quality fish.


Is Simcoe "walkable?" No sled or atv and was considering a trip up there. Thanks!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Half-shell (Jan 22, 2018)

fishwendel2 said:


> Is Simcoe "walkable?" No sled or atv and was considering a trip up there. Thanks!


Yeah it’s walkable , you might have to walk a couple of miles to get to the perch...we target lake trout and whitefish which is about 8-12 miles from the launch... if your going to walk make a smitty sled . Big problem with Simcoe over the yrs is parking and access, be willing to pay to park if you aren’t willing to park on the ice. There are ice roads to drive veh on if you have 4 wheel drive and make sure your insurance premium in paid in full with comprehensive coverage.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Half-shell said:


> Yeah it’s walkable , you might have to walk a couple of miles to get to the perch...we target lake trout and whitefish which is about 8-12 miles from the launch... if your going to walk make a smitty sled . Big problem with Simcoe over the yrs is parking and access, be willing to pay to park if you aren’t willing to park on the ice. There are ice roads to drive veh on if you have 4 wheel drive and make sure your insurance premium in paid in full with comprehensive coverage.


Thanks


----------



## Half-shell (Jan 22, 2018)

I would also recommend you pick up some slabgrabber spoons if you plan the trip..silver w/ red or chartreuse bead and brass with red or chartreuse bead. Absolutely killer spoons on the perch on Simcoe. Also bring maggots with you, you can get shiner minnows at just about any bait shop in the area. With the slabgrabber you don’t need bait and keeps the dinks away

http://www.mcgathyshooks.com/


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive been doing a lot of research up there and it seems like you dont want to be on structure for the big perch and can find them as shallow as 10-12'. They say to focus on flats with transitional bottoms (sand/gravel) and such. I want to make a trip up bad. This no ice around here is killing me.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Scum_Frog said:


> Ive been doing a lot of research up there and it seems like you dont want to be on structure for the big perch and can find them as shallow as 10-12'. They say to focus on flats with transitional bottoms (sand/gravel) and such. I want to make a trip up bad. This no ice around here is killing me.


You are more than welcome to join us. Right now we are just waiting for passports to arrive. They should be in by mid February. It looks like it will be myself, my dad, my son and one of my buddies. Several others have been invited but are still unsure if they are going. We will be leaving from Willard. I am leaning towards trying to do it on my own without getting a guide.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

My Dad and I tried Simcoe two years ago in Feb and we did not catch one keeper. Unfortunately, it was about 10 below zero and windy, snowy conditions. Think it shut down the fish. Would rather just fish the Canadian side of Lake St Clair, but unfortunately no ice their now.

Simcoe ice is shaky so far, but should firm up. Very hard to find parking up their. We parked on the ice. I would probably try it again, if Lake St Clair does not freeze this year and if ice gets better at Simcoe too.

I would check out this website to get reliable information:

https://www.lakesimcoemessageboard.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Half-shell (Jan 22, 2018)

my Best advice is exchange your money at your local bank (it’s free) they will order you Canadian money and buy your license online..unless you want to wait in big lines to get a license...


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

You will get a better exchange rate if you can exchange your money at a bank in Canada. Also - if you can use a credit card that does not charge international fees, you will get the best exchange rate. I always do that when I can and travel to Canada multiple times a year.


----------

